# Wieso ist Schlund so teuer?



## grkpfl (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Also bei domainfactory.de bekomme ich einen V-Server für 9,90 € / Monat
Wieso zum Teufel kostet 20 MB Webspace bei Schlund das Selbe?
Ist es dann sooo flotter? Oder was konkret sind die Vorteile?


----------



## tobee (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

vllt. hilft der Link von Webmasterpro weiter.
Da hat Schlund die beste Bewertung.

Hier


Tobee


----------



## saila (17. Mai 2006)

Muss man eben Abwägen und vergleichen. Worin der Unterschied nun besteht. 
Preis / Leistungsverhältnis. 

Zumindest ist bei 1und1 immer noch ein Softwarepacket mit dabei. Wer's brauch.....


Ob die Bewertungen sauber sind, ist noch eine andere Frage.


----------



## grkpfl (17. Mai 2006)

Also was heisst Qualität? Das ist eben die Frage die ich mir stelle.
Wenn Qualität = Speed heisst, dann wäre das interessant.
Wenn Qualität aber für bunte Gästebücher oder einen bunten Administrationsbereich steht, die da vorinstalliert sind, dann kann ich gut drauf verzichten - ich brauche nicht mehr als FTP Zugang. Einen persönlichen Kundenbetreuer der mir dabei hilft brauche ich auch nicht


----------



## saila (17. Mai 2006)

Das du alles selbst kannst, hat nichts mit Qualität zu tun, was der Anbieter bieten muss.
Qualität bedeutet z.B. was werden für Server benutzt, wie ist der Zugang / Anbindung / Geschwindigkeit. Welche Zusatzleistungen werden angeboten. Was mir aufgefallen ist, 1und1 bietet mehr Traffic! Ist bei guten Seiten wichtiger als 10 GB Speicherplatz. Bei domainfak ist auch nicht benannt, wie große die Datenbanken sind. Bei 1&1 standard 100 MB und erweiterbar.

......


----------



## Flex (17. Mai 2006)

Wodrum es vor allem geht ist der Service.
Bei Schlund kannst du dir sicher sein, dass es sehr wenig Offline Zeiten gibt, dass Hardware sehr schnell ersetzt wird und auch sonst keine Sorgen machen, dass große Sicherheitslücken existieren, denn sie sind dafür verantwortlich.

Den vServer musst du vollkommen selbstständig verwalten, organisieren und auch, ganz besonders das, schützen. Denn du bist für jeden  den der Server macht auch verantwortlich, auch wenn er "gehackt" wird, z. B.
Dazu ist natürlich schon Wissen erforderlich, man sollte sich mit Linux auskennen (vor allem mit der Distribution mit der er ausgeliefert wird) und auch sonst ein wenig Erfahrung haben, denn sonst kann man damit böse auf die Schnauze fallen.

Ansonsten kann ich dir noch andere Hoster empfehlen, ich selbst war lange Kunde bei http://www.all-inkl.com und war sehr zufrieden.
Gutes Preis - Leistungsverhältnis
Sehr schneller Support und freundlich


----------

